# How to boot into BartPE from usb?



## wkw427

I have a few dozen machines I need to image via ghost, and booting from the dvd drive takes a whole two minutes

I've done a bunch of searches, and came up with these:
How to make a USB-key bootable with BartPE
!NEW BartPE To USB Flash Stick Utility - The CD Forum

Neither seem to be working. In fact, I don't even get a BSOD or crash, the system just says to put in a bootable device. 

Thanks


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

I am not usually one to assume, but have a look at BartPe. If you haven't looked at this already then I would start there.


----------



## wkw427

Yes, I've looked over that. It links to PE2USB, and I've followed those instructions to no avail


----------



## wmorri

Okay lets start at the beginning, you have made sure that the computer you are testing this one is able to boot form usb? 

Another thing to look into if you have that many machines is doing a PXE pronounce "pixie". But that is a little work and I don't know what your setup is like for you network.


----------



## wkw427

All machines are able to boot from USB.

What we are doing is, on either a flash drive of a usb hdd there are a few ghost images we are using.
We boot from cd into Bart to initiate the ghosting, and afterwards, we have a usb that has windows 7 on it. Boot into that to repair the install (else it wouldn't boot), and then configure the PC depending on the department.

What is PXE?


----------



## wmorri

PXE is a way to do a few different things but in your case it is to install an OS over a network. This is primarily used in Linux so if you aren't too familiar with Linux you might want to pass it by. There are a lot of sites that can help you out with setting up a PXE install if you follow this link. However if you are familiar with Linux and want to try something like this then have a look at Network booting with Linux - PXE.


----------



## oKs5

Use WinSetupFromUSB to install your BartPE image onto USB.

How to install Windows from USB- WinSetupFromUSB with GUI - MSFN Forum


----------



## wkw427

I'll give that a try, thanks


----------

